# Looking for members in Oglethorpe Co.



## Hunterbob1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Looking for 7 members 
450 acres of private land. Planted pine and Hard woods. Creek runs thru  the property. Camp with power and water.
Dues are $500.00 per year. ( includes wife and Kids under 16 years of age.
Can show the property any time.
Contact Bobby Yeargin at 404-310-9776.
Plenty of camping space.
Do not e-mail or text If you want information CALL!!!!!!!


----------



## Horns (Jul 4, 2018)

How many total members?


----------



## Salinity Now (Jul 5, 2018)

Bobby, what time is best to call?


----------



## Dporter (Jul 8, 2018)

Definitely interested!


----------



## akmadman (Jul 9, 2018)

I made an appointment(called last Thursday) with Bobby to see the property at 0930 today and he didn't show.  I waited 10 minutes when he didn't show, and gave him a call to see what was up.  He said they were already full.  He never called me to let me know.  When I pointed this out to him, he said he had received so many calls and lost track of whom he had talked to etc.  I drove 40 minutes to see him and got stood up.  Would have been nice to get a little consideration.

So these spots are all taken.


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Jul 10, 2018)

The club is full. Thanks to those  that responded.  I apologize to akmadman for the misunderstanding  and yes I should considerate.


----------



## Smack308 (Feb 7, 2019)

Sent message


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2019)

Hunterbob1
I’m closing this thread for now. 
If you need it reopened. 
PM kmckinnie


----------

